# Training Oriental rollers



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I got a pair of young orinetal rollers. They are 2 month old. I fly them 2 times a day and they fly for 15-20min. My question is should I ratio the feed or no? I give them 1/2 oz per bird. And how do i make them fly high? I will post pictures later.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

I heard wheat makes them fly higher. Im pretty sure thee are more experienced ppl on here.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ali

Yeah I heard that too from the guy who sold me these pigeons. I feed them straight wheat. Maybe I should feed weed lol. They will get high and fly high lol.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Lmao! Get high fly high stay high! Lol but to be real with you I heard the older they get and more experience, they stay up longer.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

"Get high fly high stay high" lmao


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

*Training OR'S*

I find that the feed makes no difference for my birds. Whether pellets or a grain mix they still fly for an hour. One ounce per bird per day for grain mix.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

becege said:


> I find that the feed makes no difference for my birds. Whether pellets or a grain mix they still fly for an hour. One ounce per bird per day for grain mix.


How old are your birds? And how do they perform? I love watching my birds perform. They are very active performers even though they are just 2 month old and I fly them only for one week. The man that sold me these birds told me they will fly for several hours when they get older.


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

It could be the weather.For example,my OR's had been flying pretty low during the hot and humid weather.20 minutes tops. Yesterday, there was a 15-25 mph wind out of the north and the temps were in the low 70's.They flew 45 minutes just about out of sight.The performed very well,plate rolls, rolls,tailrides,etc.
I've been feeding them mainly a good mix in the Portable but at home they get a 80% wheat and 20% barley. Hope this helps a bit


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Give um time there just babies. Fly them twice a day that's the training they need feed 1 tablespoon of feed per bird twice a day. I feed a depurative feed for homers & pellets once a week.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ross Howard said:


> Give um time there just babies. Fly them twice a day that's the training they need feed 1 tablespoon of feed per bird twice a day. I feed a depurative feed for homers & pellets once a week.


Is it ok if I fly them only once a day, because today hawk attacked them during their evening flight. Good thing he left empty handed. I think he will comeback tomorrow again. lol these babies are tuff.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

2 months, 
at that age they should be feed all they can eat.
you shouldent cut their feed at that age.
you should cut their feed at 6 moths.
they are similar to fireballs, if you feed a lot, they fly higher and longer,
if you feed less, they fly lower and shorter.
and you shouldent be feeding them straight wheat, they should be on winners cup @17.5%


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

fresnobirdman said:


> 2 months,
> at that age they should be feed all they can eat.
> you shouldent cut their feed at that age.
> you should cut their feed at 6 moths.
> ...


So you raise fireballs? Can you explain to me what kind of breed is it? Are they highfliers?


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

yup i feed my birds winner cup its good food. and i dont know if hawks can even catch up to rollers cause mine always outfly them.and what are fireballs?


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

*Fireballs*

Just another strain of rollers known for spinning ability. Early 1900's


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

fireballs are a strain of rollers like Ross Howard said. 
they were know for their sky high flying and down to earth deep rolls.

they could fly untill they sky out, they can fly for an adverage of 4-6 hours non stop.

fireballs can roll an average of 60+ feets


i had some LV. french fireballs a few years back and they would fly for hours.
i went to school at 6.30 am and i would come back at 3pm. they would still be flying!


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

aslan1 said:


> Is it ok if I fly them only once a day, because today hawk attacked them during their evening flight. Good thing he left empty handed. I think he will comeback tomorrow again. lol these babies are tuff.


Stagger your fly times if u can to confuse hawk but fly as much as possible. Like all atheletes they need regular exercise.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Fire balls sound pretty tight. I might have cop some of those later.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

fresnobirdman said:


> fireballs are a strain of rollers like Ross Howard said.
> they were know for their sky high flying and down to earth deep rolls.
> 
> they could fly untill they sky out, they can fly for an adverage of 4-6 hours non stop.
> ...


How do u know that they were flying all this time while u were at school. Maybe they landed just after u left and then start flying when u came back from school.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

aslan1 said:


> How do u know that they were flying all this time while u were at school. Maybe they landed just after u left and then start flying when u came back from school.


you would be surprise,
on weekends i fly them in the morning and i constantly check if they are down or not. 

these birds arent birds that would come down even if their mother was dying.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

yvannava said:


> yup i feed my birds winner cup its good food. and i dont know if hawks can even catch up to rollers cause mine always outfly them.and what are fireballs?


What kind of rollers you got? If they are birminghams hawks can catch them easily.


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

yea i got birminghams but everytime they chase them my birds pull some crazy turns on them. plus where i live there is a lot of crows so they crows fight off the hawks all the time.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

aslan1 said:


> What kind of rollers you got? If they are birminghams hawks can catch them easily.



not really.
depends on how tough you are in the roller competition world. 
a well fed roller can easily out fly and out maneuver a hawk and falcons. 

competition rollers are starved to the point that they are slow at flying.(slow flying is need for breaks)

backyard rollers are well fed because skinny rollers doesn't look too good.


----------



## windmill Ranch (Sep 18, 2009)

I fly my Oriental rollers 2 times a day for 30 min. each time. I give them 1 tlb spoon full per bird AM and PM. of feed 50% wheat and 50% milo. I use a horse lounge whip the longest I can find. I put a plastic white sack from the store on the pole part of the whip, and cut the 6 foot string part off. This makes the birds fly high, and not land on the loft until I call them. I have had two hawks try and get them this week. They out flew the hawks. Now the hawks don't try any more. I then fly my Birminghams after the Orientals.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

windmill Ranch said:


> I fly my Oriental rollers 2 times a day for 30 min. each time. I give them 1 tlb spoon full per bird AM and PM. of feed 50% wheat and 50% milo. I use a horse lounge whip the longest I can find. I put a plastic white sack from the store on the pole part of the whip, and cut the 6 foot string part off. This makes the birds fly high, and not land on the loft until I call them. I have had two hawks try and get them this week. They out flew the hawks. Now the hawks don't try any more. I then fly my Birminghams after the Orientals.


I fly them 2 times a day but I dont give them 2 tlbs because they cannot eat it all. Thats why I give them just 1 tlbs per 2 birds. They fly up to 20-30 minutes. I just open the door and off they go. In my area theres not that many hawks or falcons. Only one atack in 2 month. Didnt see him two weeks already. I live in paradise. Hopefully it will be like this all the time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I just got 2 more FOR. One of them is very very young and the other one is about 1.5 month old so I put them with my other birds in a kitbox. So now I cant fly my other birds for at least 2 weeks. My question is will they get lazy and stop flying like they do right now if I lock them for 2 weeks?


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

why cant you fly your other birds?


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

fresnobirdman said:


> why cant you fly your other birds?


I can fly them its just i am lazy I dont want to get up at 6 20 a.m. Thats the only time when the weather is nice. Evenings are good but still it's very hot. So I want to wait till it cool downs a lil bit.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Should I fly my pigeons while they are moulting?


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

I fly mine around the house when they are moulting but it wouldnt by wise to road train birds that are going through the molt.

Although yours are not homers anyway are they?.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

jeff houghton said:


> I fly mine around the house when they are moulting but it wouldnt by wise to road train birds that are going through the molt.
> 
> Although yours are not homers anyway are they?.


NO they are not homers.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

what?
the molt does nothing to them,
it just gives them a little stress. 

i dont see why you cant fly them during the molt.

my molts like crazy these few days i fly the heck out of them.
nothing new...

dont listen to those b.s. that it hurts their wings or it tickles them when they are molting and you fly them.


and if you dont want your ors, to be lazy just ratio their feed, dont over feed or underfeed.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

fresnobirdman said:


> what?
> the molt does nothing to them,
> it just gives them a little stress.
> 
> ...


Thanks man!!!!


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

fresnobirdman said:


> what?
> the molt does nothing to them,
> it just gives them a little stress.
> 
> ...


WHAT ? IF birds have lost flights and tail feathers as mine have it would surely hamper their flying ability and leave them open to easier attacks by hawks if you road train them whilst going through the molt.Thats why i said it wouldnt be wise to send them up the road.THat stands to reason surely.A pigeon with only half his main flights and hardly any tail feathers aint gonna be as fast and i should imagine manourvering isnt gonna be 100% either.But hey thats the beauty of this forum people opinions differ and we all got our own ways i suppose.


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

i fly my birds when they are moulting they fly like nothing wrong with them.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

You wouldnt send homers to a race with three or four of there flight feathers missing would you, or would you? Im just saying that would surely put them at a disadvantage to a bird say that had already come through the molt or say a bird that was flown on the darkness system and not even been through the molt.Im not saying you cant fly them, just saying i wouldnt train or race , i still fly around the house yes.You fly rollers to though i gather anyway so this wouldnt affect you i guess or maybe it would i honestly dont know about rollers .Quote me on this if im wrong please are they not bred for high flying for long periods ,and down to earth rolls?


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

ok.
surely during the molt it would not lost 3-4 flights like you said.
usually when a bird molts it only loses a single feather at a time.
but the tail it can lose up to 3-4 but the tail does not define its flying ability, its flights does. 


all my years with birds i have never seen a bird that molts 3-4 flight feather like you said.


a few feather on the necks, tails, flights gone would not make a difference..


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

My birds start eating less for some reason. Is it because of moulting?


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

fresnobirdman said:


> ok.
> surely during the molt it would not lost 3-4 flights like you said.
> usually when a bird molts it only loses a single feather at a time.
> but the tail it can lose up to 3-4 but the tail does not define its flying ability, its flights does.
> ...


So your telling me a pigeon with say 4..tail feathers missing is going to be as quick as a pigeon with all his tail feathers because it wouldnt make a difference.? Ill have to disagree with that respectfuly.And during a heavy molt its more than possible for a pigeon to drop a couple of flights from both wings.But yes you would be right in saying they normally only drop one flight at a time.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

New feathers hurt when they are stressed. Smash your toes with a hammer put on some tight running shoes and run a mile at a sprint. Then get back to me. 

Check for blood in the quills on the new feathers. Thats the qualifier for flying. Your birds can also develop bad habits when flown during the moult due to altering their fly patterns.

Dont fly your birds a lot when they are moulting. Old birds once a week, yb`s twice. Feed em up on oily seeds and give em plenty of baths. It takes about 6-8 weeks for them to get completely thru the moult. Excess flying/improper feeding will make stress marks or "frets" in the feathers. Not good for flying or showing. You end up having to pull the feathers and regrow them. 

A side note for newbies... if your bird has broken feathers,pull them.They will grow back and will look mahvelous.


----------



## windmill Ranch (Sep 18, 2009)

I feed my birds a mixture of wheat and milo. A 50 50 mixture. And I am sorry - But it is my experiance if I want them to fly higher I add pop corn. And it two days they are flying much higher. Also lookup on the web about yo yo. It's a way to feed your birds that hepls them fly better.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Im glad you agree that is does make a difference to the bird when going through the moult and there flying pattern is affected,it is bound to and you make a good point about smashing your foot and putting a tight shoe on.

I wasnt trying to get into a heated debate with the flyer in the earlier post who claimed he flew the hell out of his birds during the moult as the moult did not affect them other than a bit of stress.

I ve never claimed to be an expert. although ive been around pigeons for 25 years or so and am still learning today but the point i was trying to make i thought was a valid one.Thats the beauty of this forum, everybody has a different opinion whether its right or wrong.The important thing is its expressed in the right manner.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

velo99 said:


> New feathers hurt when they are stressed. Smash your toes with a hammer put on some tight running shoes and run a mile at a sprint. Then get back to me.
> 
> Check for blood in the quills on the new feathers. Thats the qualifier for flying. Your birds can also develop bad habits when flown during the moult due to altering their fly patterns.
> 
> ...


One of my old birds was subject to a hawk attack and his tail feathers have all been snapped.You mentioned pulling them out and they will grow again.Will this affect the bird in anyway ie, shock ,or distress?


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

ha,
ok;
jeff houghton;
i am not saying that i am right and you are wrong,
i am simply backing up what my birds have shown me, 
both roller pigeons and racer pigeons.

during their molt i see nothing new with them,
they can lose as many tail feathers as they want and i still believe that it would not do a single thing to them.


and to velo99.
i have herd some fanciers say that it hurts but then again some very respectable fanciers also clam that it does nothing to them.
not everyone agrees on this.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Now I dont know what to do. Should I fly them or no? So many differnet opinions. I think I will fly my pigoens once a day during moult. Personally I didnt see any difference in my pigeons. They fly like they usually do.


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

i just fly mine anyway they look nasty when they moult


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Oriental rollers*

How long a good trained FOR can fly for?


----------

